# Domestic Violence in Payson



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Payson Arizona that is :roll: :roll:

Click on the link for the article in the Tribune..

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_10497342


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

City folk. :?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hopefully she doesnt get some newly weds that move in either. :roll:


----------

